# "Imperative mood" w stosunku do samego siebie



## wolfbm1

Tryb rozkazujący w języku angielskim znany jest przede wszystkim w stosunku do drugiej osoby lub drugich osób np. Stand up! - Wstań! lub Wstańcie! W poniższej piosence - "Daily Activities" mamy do czynienia z listą poleceń (rozkazów)  w stosunku do samego siebie. Są to rzeczy, które osoba mówiąca musi wykonywać codziennie.

​​Wake up early.  It is Monday.
I can't sleep late.  It's not Sunday.
Eat my breakfast.  Take a shower.
Brush my teeth.  Put on my clothes. I have an hour. ​(Znajduje się na stronie internetowej - eslclassics.com/id99.html)

Jak przetłumaczyć tę zwrotkę na język polski, czy tak ?:

Obudź się wcześnie! To poniedziałek.
Nie mogę spać długo. To nie niedziela.
Zjedz swoje śniadanie! Weź prysznic!
Wyszczotkuj swoje zęby! Załóż swoje rzeczy! Mam godzinę.

W wolnym tłumaczeniu można by "Eat my breakfast." przetłumaczyć też jako "Zjedz śniadanie!" Ale właśnie chodzi mi o ten wyraz "my". Gdybyśmy chcieli przetłumaczyć mój polski tekst z powrotem na angielski czy moglibyśmy zamiast "Eat my breakfast." powiedzieć "Eat your breakfast." Jaka by była różnica? 



​


----------



## BezierCurve

Być może lepiej w ogóle zapomnieć o trybie rozkazującym, tym bardziej, że wersja angielska przypomina raczej wypunktowany harmonogram niż "rasowe" nakazy typu "do ...". 

A ponieważ jest to piosenka, więc trzymanie się zbyt kurczowo oryginału nie jest konieczne: 

"Muszę wcześnie wstać - to poniedziałek!
nie mogę spać długo, to nie niedziela.
Zjeść śniadanie (/ Jem śniadanie). Wziąć prysznic (/ Biorę prysznic).
Umyć zęby (/ Myję zęby). Ubrać się (/ Ubieram się). Mam godzinę."


----------



## wolfbm1

Autorka piosenki twierdzi, że jest to tryb rozkazujący: "The verb phrases, _wake up early, brush my teeth, take a shower _are used as imperatives.  The idea is that the speaker is recounting a list of commands - things he is telling himself that he must do every day."

Gdyby to nie była piosenka a normalna lista:
np. _wake up early, brush my teeth_,_ put on my clothes, look for my street_  - czy wtedy też nie można by było użyc trybu rozkazującego?


----------



## BezierCurve

Skoro autorka wyraźnie przy tym obstaje, to nie wypada nic innego, jak skorzystać z polskiego odpowiednika "niech..." ("niech umyję zęby" etc.), tyle, że nie będzie to brzmiało naturalnie. Lepiej brzmiałoby w tym przypadku "muszę...". 

Oczywiście, jako tłumacz osobiście zadecydujesz, czy tłumaczenie ma być bardziej dosłowne, czy bardziej naturalne dla polskiego odbiorcy (czyli ważne, co jest tutaj priorytetem - np. nauka nowych angielskich słów czy też zrozumienie samego sensu piosenki).


----------



## Szkot

Sadzę że autorka myłi się  - angielski tekst nie brzmi jak spis rozkazów.  Kiedy chce wydawać sobie rozkaz, używam zaimku w _drugiej _osobie (Pull yourself together)http://eslclassics.com/id103.html.  Dlatego zawsze przetłumaczyłbym Wyszczotkuj (swoje) zęby! - Brush your teeth!


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Zjedz swoje śniadanie!
> 
> ....
> W wolnym tłumaczeniu można by "Eat my breakfast." przetłumaczyć też jako "Zjedz śniadanie!" Ale właśnie chodzi mi o ten wyraz "my". Gdybyśmy chcieli przetłumaczyć mój polski tekst z powrotem na angielski czy moglibyśmy zamiast "Eat my breakfast." powiedzieć "Eat your breakfast." Jaka by była różnica? ​​


​ 
Różnica jest taka, że "Zjedz swoje śniadanie!" nie jest dosłownym tłumaczeniem, tylko kalką z angielskiego. Po polsku nie używa się zaimków osobowych w takich zdaniach. Mówimy "myję zęby", nie "*myję swoje zęby", "jem obiad" a nie "*jem swój/mój obiad".


----------



## wolfbm1

Tak. Zgadzam się, że to kalka w tym przypadku. Podobnie Anglik powie "I wash my face" a nie powie "I wash face", podczas gdy Polak tak właśnie powie "Myję twarz". I później tłumacząc na angielski mówi "I wash face".
W przypadku wyrażenia "my breakfast" można by przetłumaczyć polecenie "Eat my breakfast! Don't touch his (breakfast)!" jako "Zjedz swoje sniadanie! Nie ruszaj jego (śniadania)!".
 Ale Szkot by nie powiedział "Eat my breakfast!" - tylko "Eat your breakfast!" wydając sobie polecenie. I właśnie o różnicę w angielskich sformułowaniach mi chodzi.

Może pani Maureen Stewart, kanadyjska autorka książki "ESL CLASSICS - SONGS FOR LEARNING ENGLISH" rzeczywiście się pomyliła co do listy czynności w piosence "Daily Activities". ( Wspaniała melodia z "_Tańca godzin_" Amilcare Ponchielliego.) Może pisząc "Eat my breakfast!" miała na myśli "I've got to eat my breakfast!" (czyli "Muszę zjeść śniadanie") i uważa, że jest to pewien rodzaj trybu rozkazującego (ale czy jest?). 
Szkot kiedy chce wydać sobie rozkaz, używa zaimka zwrotnego w drugiej osobie - "Pull _yourself_ together" a nie "Pull _myself_ together". Niemniej jednak istnieje piosenka "Gotta pull myself together".


----------



## Kos

> Może pisząc "Eat my breakfast!" miała na myśli "I've got to eat my breakfast!" (czyli "Muszę zjeść śniadanie") i uważa, że jest to pewien rodzaj trybu rozkazującego (ale czy jest?).


 
Zgadzam się. Też sądzę że to jest to co miała na myśli. 
Czasami, kiedy myslę sobie (po angielsku), powiem sam do siebie "Ok. Eat my breakfast, Let the dog out, Start my/the car, Do my English report...etc".(czyli Ok, I have to eat my breakfast, let the dog out, start my car/the car, do my English report etc.)" 

Mam nadzieję że pomogłem. 
-Kos

(P.S. Proszę o poprawienie błędów ortograficznych jeśli jakieś są. )


----------



## wolfbm1

Tak Kos, pomogłeś. Nawet bardzo pomogłeś. Dziękuję bardzo. Dziękuję również wszystkim uczestnikom, którzy włączyli się do tej dyskusji.

Kos, a propo spójnika podrzędnego "że". Nie jestem wybitnym polonistą, ale zazwyczaj przed "że" w języku polskim stawiamy przecinek. A więc: "Mam nadzieję, że pomogłem.".
Gdy przed spójnikiem "że" występuje spójnik współrzędny (oraz, i), wtedy nie musimy już tego przecinka  stawiać. Np.: „Powiedział, że zrobi obiad oraz że posprząta”.  Mam nadzieję, że nie piszę głupot, ale zdaje mi się, że tak właśnie jest.


----------



## majlo

wolfbm1 said:


> Np.: „Powiedział, że zrobi obiad oraz że posprząta”.



Powiedział, że zrobi obiad, który obiecał zrobić już miesiąc temu*,* oraz że posprząta. 

Oczywiście nie piszesz głupot. Ten przykład ma jedynie pokazać, że to wszystko... no właśnie, _zależy_.


----------



## wolfbm1

Gwoli wyjaśnienia. Zdanie „Powiedział, że zrobi obiad oraz że posprząta” jest na stronie: poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?kat=12&szukaj=interpunkcj%EA. 
I dalej czytamy:
<Skoro zaś nie stawiamy przecinka w zdaniach typu „Przyszedł Jacek i Agatka”, to nie stawiajmy go też przed spójnikiem współrzędnym (ani po nim) w zdaniach postaci „Jacek powiedział, że X i że Y”.>

Zdanie "Powiedział, że zrobi obiad, który obiecał zrobić już miesiąc temu*,* oraz że posprząta", które przytacza majlo, wygląda inaczej. Jednak zawsze można znaleźć wyjątek od reguły.


----------



## Kos

Dziękuję za radę Wolf. Bardzo to doceniam. 

(Nie wiem czy się pisze "bardzo _to_ doceniam" czy "bardzo _ją_ -->(radę) doceniam".) Możecie na to odpowiedzieć?


----------



## wolfbm1

Postaram się odpowiedzieć. 
Podejrzewam, że zdanie "Dziękuję za radę Wolf. Bardzo to doceniam." to tłumaczenie angielskiego zdania "Thank you for your advice Wolf. I appreciate it very much." Wstawiłem te zdanie w ramkę tłumacza komputerowego translantica.pl (translatica.pl/?from=text) i oto co otrzymałem: "Dziękuję za twoją radę pożerać. Doceniam to bardzo."

W sekcji słownikowej translantiki (translatica.pl/slowniki/wyszukiwanie-polsko-angielsko-polskie/advice/) słowo "_advice_" ma wiele odpowiedników w języku polskim. Z posród nich wziąłbym pod uwagę: 1. rada, 2. porada, 5. zalecenie, 6. informacja, 7. wskazówka. Najbardziej podoba mi się "wskazówka". 
Teraz wstawiam słowo "appreciate" (translatica.pl/slowniki/wyszukiwanie-polsko-angielsko-polskie/appreciate/). Biorę pod uwagę: 3. cenić, 8. cenić sobie, 12. dziękować, 19. być wdzięcznym za. I znowuż wybieram ten ostatni odpowiednik - "być wdzięcznym za" .

A więc ja bym tak powiedział: "Dziękuję za (dobrą, cenną) wskazówkę Wolf. Bardzo jestem (za nią) wdzięczny. Słowo "rada" nie jest złe ale ja wolę "wskazówkę". Na pewno _docenisz_ mój wysiłek. Ale za wskazówkę albo radę odnośnie np. stosowania interpunkcji możesz _dziękować_ albo _być wdzięcznym. (_Ale nie martw się za bardzo. Wiele ludzi w Polsce na pewno ma problemy z interpunkcją.)

Można by jeszcze zrozumieć "Dziękuję za radę Wolf. Bardzo to doceniam." jako "Dziękuję za radę Wolf. Bardzo to doceniam, _że mi pomogłeś_."


----------



## Kos

Jeszcze raz dziękuję.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Kos said:


> Dziękuję za radę Wolf. Bardzo to doceniam.



Jedna mała uwaga: Powinien tu być przecinek przed _Wolf_ tak jak w angielskim i chyba we wszystkich europejskich językach:

_Dziękuję za radę, Wolf._


----------

